# με εικόνες - παρομοίωσες



## altan (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Friends, 
About the highlighted text; " He was thinking very clear, poetic similarities ...." etc. Is that correct?


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello, Altan. It is pretty straightforward.

He thought in pictures/images, and poetic figures were [to him] unshakable logical arguments.


----------



## altan (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you Nickel. Literal translation is so. But isn't there any metaphor? "To think in Picture"! Kazantzakis "likes" metaphors. And about "παρομοίωσες", i see it as "similarity of clauses in a sentence"


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2015)

Παρομοίωση (plural _παρομοιώσεις_, in literary demotic _παρομοίωσες_) is a simile, a figure of speech.

So: He thinks in pictures and figures of speech, which to him are as rational as logical arguments.


----------



## altan (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks again.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2015)

A -rather tardy- attempt in Turkish: Resimlerle düşünüyordu, ve ona göre şiirsel mecazlar sağlam, mantıklı kanıttı.


----------



## altan (Dec 1, 2015)

I think that's best translation, thank you.


----------



## Severus (Dec 5, 2015)

As far as "ποιητικές παρομοιώσεις" is concerned, I would use "poetic imagery".

A free translation: 

His thoughts had been pictures, and poetic imagery his compelling rational arguments. 



And some relevant examples taken from other literary pieces:

_*All his thoughts were pictures, and he clothed the most abstract ideas in the glowing images of poetry.*_

https://books.google.de/books?id=3S...nepage&q="his thoughts were pictures"&f=false



It could not have been otherwise; his pictures were his thoughts, and he painted where another would have wept.
http://www.forgottenbooks.com/readbook_text/Frasers_Magazine_1872_v5_1000595173/565


----------



## altan (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2015)

A correction in my foregoing translation: Resimlerle düşünüyordu, ve şiirsel mecazlar sağlam, mantıklı kanıt gibi geliyordu ona.


----------



## altan (Dec 7, 2015)

:drool:


----------

